# Tuning Samples for Kontakt



## diggler (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello VI Control users I have some questions about tuning samples for kontakt.

When I manually add a sample to the mapping editor the sample stays the tuning it was originally record in. With the tracking turned on I expand the sample across a few keys. Now the expanded part of the sample is perfectly in tune but the root stays in it's original form a little out of tune.

I can adjust the tuning per sample in the mapping editor but still the expanded stuff is perfect in tune while the root still waivers a little in and out of perfect tune.

How can I use this auto tune feature for my root sample?

Also if there is an external audio sample tuner that works better?

I try to play my original samples in perfect tune when recording but little vibratos throw it out of tune easy.

Any help would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 28, 2012)

Melodyne is a fantastic program for this. If a sampler was ever able to introduce melodyne-like features (or if celemony came out with their own sampler), THAT would be incredibly exciting!


----------



## diggler (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion i will check it out.


----------



## synapse21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Embertone @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> Melodyne is a fantastic program for this. If a sampler was ever able to introduce melodyne-like features (or if celemony came out with their own sampler), THAT would be incredibly exciting!



The secret is out!


----------



## diggler (Dec 29, 2012)

I checked out the trial seems great but a bit pricey for full version though. I might have to go with another watered down version because of cost. It is a fantastic program for pitch correction very efficient and graphical. 

Thanks again.


----------



## synapse21 (Dec 29, 2012)

I imagine you could just tune the samples' pitch manually in an audio editor, using a tuner plug-in.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2013)

Use Reaper, comes with a free autotuner


----------



## diggler (Jan 1, 2013)

Great suggestions guys thank you for your help. I find that out of all the instruments I tried sampling none of them are perfectly in tune at all dynamic levels. Reaper autotune works pretty good. Melodyne would be nice just a little over kill for the moment I do really like it though.

Thanks again


----------

